# [deluge] ne démarre pas

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous,

depuis quelques jours je bataille pour faire fonctionner deluge mais rien n'y fait.

Quand je le lance en console avec mon user j'ai ça :

```
pixys@pegase ~ $ deluge

1.1.9

```

en root, j'ai ça :

```
pegase pixys # deluge

[ERROR   ] 12:21:20 config:293 Error backing up old config..

1.1.9

```

Il utilise 100% du CPU et je ne peux pas le tuer, je suis obligé de redémarrer.

les useflags utilisés :

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/deluge-1.1.9  USE="gtk libnotify"
```

le emerge --info :

```
pegase pixys # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc40 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.1, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Sep 2009 05:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.5

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=5.0 --keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="FR_fr fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alac alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdda cdr chasen cjk cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog java6 jpeg lame libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection scanner sdl session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype ubicode unicode usb v4l2 vorbis wavpack wifi wmf x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="FR_fr fr" NETBEANS_MODULES="gsf apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon php xml" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

a priori c'est pas un problème de locale avec python mais voici la sortie de "locale" (à ce propos, pourquoi c'est "POSIX" alors que j'ai défini "UTF-8" dans /etc/env.d/02locale ?) :

```
pegase pixys # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

J'ai déjà essayé de supprimer ~/.config/deluge puis de ré-installer sans résultat.

Je suis un peu à cours d'idées, j'ai regardé dans la partie anglophone du forum, quelqu'un d'autre à la même problème que moi mais il n'y a pas (encore) de solution.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------

## RaX

Bonjour,

Il y a eut une update de PyGTK (en unstable je crois). Peut-être es-ce là la cause.

Bonne chance.

----------

## Pixys

PyGTK ne semble pas en cause, j'ai downgradé sans succès

----------

## Trapamoosch

La dernière fois que deluge a refusé de démarrer chez moi, c'était un souci avec boost.

Tu peux essayer de réemerger boost puis deluge, et voir si ça améliore les choses.

----------

## Pixys

boost n'y est pour rien. J'avais déjà eu ce problème il y a quelques temps.

Le plus ennuyeux c'est que je n'ai pas de véritable message d'erreur.

----------

## mrpouet

T'aurais pas une option de déboguage sous debuge (--debug ou autre) ? rhaa puis forcement pas de USE debug    :Embarassed: 

mmhhh...

un truc con sinon, t'as regardé tes logs ? (system)

----------

## Pixys

rien, pas une trace...

j'installe une autre machine je verrai bien si ça recommence en attendant je vais utiliser transmission.

----------

